# Long lasting wax?



## alanjw (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm pretty new to this detaling process so please bear with me!
Project 1998 Astra saw me go over the vehicle with a cheap d/a polisher from Argos, used in conjunction with a couple of Farecla products which I thought (at the time) did well. However I realised that the paintwork still contained the old swirl marks, so I bought a better d/a polisher, once again from Argos, a £54 Challenge unit.
Been over the whole vehicle again but instead of using a compound I used Farecla G3 Wax on the polishing head.
The results were fantastic, still got some marks here and there but generally very pleased.
As this G3 is a wax I just buffed it off and that was it I thought.
All started well with plenty of beading, but it didn't last long?
In the past I have used a few waxes, Auto Balm, Meguires Gold Class and even Simonize Original Wax, but it seems none of them seem to last very long before we lose the beading effect, I'm talking a few weeks at best.
Is there a wax around that would last longer, I'm getting the feeling that they all last about the same!

Photo of just waxed Astra (Farecla G3)

Alan


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

There are loads that last a long time, ultimately it’s about how good you prep the paint too.

I applied obsession Icon in the winter and it’s only now starting ever so slightly to drop a wee bit


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

What is your wash routine? Is that destroying your wax?

All of the waxes mentioned should give several months of protection.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

What are you doing over the few weeks?
I think a mistake I used to make was using a wash&wax shampoo. 

Like you I thought the wax didn't last, but now I think the cheap rubbish layer from the wash&wax was sitting on top and ruining the water behaviour. 

To answer the first question, fusso coat!


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

I use Collies 476. apply early winter and lasts through to spring - and i usually wash weekly in the winter months. i use it in the summer too, it looks great and has fantastic beading. it's great value and very easy to apply and buff.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

G3 super gloss wax should last 3 months minimum, it could be possibly what you're using to wash it thats causing some issues with the beading appearing to disappear...

Give it a good wash, polish and re-apply the G3 wax with the applicator and see how long it lasts...

What are you using to wash ?


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Collinite 845 gets my vote. Durable, easy to apply and cheap.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

fethead said:


> Collinite 845 gets my vote. Durable, easy to apply and cheap.


I'll second that. If I'm looking for a durable wax the 845 is defo the way to go.


----------



## alanjw (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks for responses, I wet the vehicle with water and I have been using Demon snow foam, spraying it on (diluted) with a Wilko pump sprayer, letting it soak for perhaps 10 minutes then using my flat spray head on the hose which is quite powerful. I then use a Hozeloc brush attachment for the hose finally drying off with a microfibre towel.
Did I ought to be thinking of using a sealant? Would that be better?

Alan


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> What is your wash routine? Is that destroying your wax?
> 
> .





alanjw said:


> I then use a Hozeloc brush attachment for the hose finally drying off with a microfibre towel.
> 
> Alan


Your wash routine is removing the wax. Ditch the brush attachment, get yourself a couple of buckets, a nice shampoo and a decent wash mitt. Your wax will last considerably longer than being scrubbed off with a brush.:thumb:


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Definitely ditch the brush and get a wash mitt or two. You don't have to spend much to get a decent wash mitt. Check out your local Wilkos or B+M store.
https://www.bmstores.co.uk/products/rac-micro-fibre-drying-mitt-328649
https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-microfibre-car-wash-mitt-2-in-1/p/0344799
I personally use a no bucket wash method detailed in the following youtube link and I find washing a breeze and very economical.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Wax will also last longer if applied to clean bare paint


----------



## alanjw (Apr 16, 2017)

So you reckon the brush is causing the short life then, I though it might be the foam washing the wax off (even though it says it's ok)
Would the Demon snow foam be ok on a wash mitt?

Alan


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Personally I don't think the brush is removing your wax, as prev said its all in the preparation. The brush will have a tendency to inflict marring. I assume your wax is cured before buffing


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

i agree with the above about the brush, if you dont want to spend a lot of money on products, you can pick up 3 normal buckets form halfords (1 for wheels, 2 for paint) for less than £5, shampoo megs gold class or AF lather isnt bad, and a wash mitt. all that will be obtainable for around the £20 mark. hope this helps, happy washing :detailer:


----------



## CleanGirl (Mar 27, 2017)

alanjw said:


> So you reckon the brush is causing the short life then, I though it might be the foam washing the wax off (even though it says it's ok)
> Would the Demon snow foam be ok on a wash mitt?
> 
> Alan


No, because it's not a shampoo. So you said you're spraying the snow foam on, leaving it to dwell and then rinsing it off, which is correct, but then you need to wash the car with a shampoo (Autoglym Ultra HD Shampoo or Bilt Hamber Auto-Wash are both excellent) and your wash mitt, using two buckets; one bucket is used for rinse water, the other has your shampoo mix. Then rinse, dry and apply your wax.


----------



## alanjw (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks guys, I shall reconsider the process, keeping the snow foam for removing/loosening the worst of the grime, rinsing then a wash mitt with shampoo (I have a Meguires product)
I appreciate that a brush can inflict damage, swirls, but I have never noticed the problem (although I might now as I have removed most of them!) I have used it with a good flow of water and like it's ability to get in all the joints, gaps etc.

Alan


----------

